# Anyone now a good PC guy in vashi who can guide me in buying components and help in procuring them



## schizophrenic (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi,
well the title is self explanatory.. but to be specific am hunting down a haf XB evo case from coolermaster.


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: Anyone now a good PC guy in vashi who can guide me in buying components and help in procuring th*

Last piece left on Amazon - get it using a HDFC CC /DC to get additional Discount :
Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master HAF XB EVO Windowed Gaming Case Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews &amp; Rating

Or from here :
Buy Online Cooler Master HAF XB EVO With Window Cabinet - RC-902XB-KWN2 ( RC-902XB-KWN2 ) price in India 8,750.00 - www.TheITWares.co

Or here :
Buy Online | Cooler Master HAF XB EVO ATX Desktop Cabinet | Price in Indi


----------

